# gas or electric wall oven



## vscharp (Feb 25, 2007)

We are building a new house and I'm very confused by appliance choices. I think I'm going with the 36" Wolf all-gas range. Maybe a Thermador electric oven, or maybe a Wolf? Any suggestions for me would be great.
I am a cook at home person, not a chef by any means. I've been reading your chats and stealing loads of info. Thanks to all for that.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Electric! I'm not sure if there is a gas wall oven for residential use. Difficulties with ventilation and all. You'll be happier with electric tho. Gas for the range is a must!


----------



## vscharp (Feb 25, 2007)

Wolf or a cheaper electric wall oven?


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a 48" AG Wolf Range. I have a 30" Thermador wall oven. The Thermador was about $1,100 or $1,200 less. I put that money into a nice backsplash. The Thermador has been terrific. The Wolf wall oven is apparently state of the art, and really looks nice, but I couldn't justify the extra money when there were other things I could spend it on. The Thermador offers a ton of options, proofing, roasting, multiple convection settings, etc. I don't even have it all figured out. One other cool thing I liked about the Thermador is the heating elements are concealed below the floor. If I want, I can put a pizza stone right on the floor of the oven.

Here's a link to an appliance forum where you might get a lot of responses to this type of question. Be aware that some there claim Thermador ovens have problems based on a Consumer's Reports article.

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/appl/

Kevin

Smithers, release the hounds.


----------

